
Origin: Making 3D Printing Ready for Mass Production - rmason
https://medium.com/@m2jr/origin-making-3d-printing-ready-for-mass-production-1f48193ec3af
======
bradknowles
Sounds good at first glance.

But what’s the actual technology?

